# iMovie crashing very regularily



## hypocampers (Jun 12, 2002)

I am having a problem with iMovie, I create a new movie project, I then import a *.dv clip into the project, create a tiltle and a fade out at the end.

I then save the project and whilst I am logged in all is fine.

I logout and login again at some other time, when I do this iMovie will load but imediately complain about  some file and crash every time.

Some things I have noted and a workaround:

1. This problem is related to the user account I am using, if I use a new account all works fine until the next logout and then that account won't work.

2. Importing the project into a new account seems ok.

3. Workaround: 
Store the project somewhere common to all
Create a new account called accountname
Open a terminal window
cd /Users
tar cvf accountname.tar accountname
mv accountname accountname.old
tar xvf accountname.tar

Launch iMovie works again
Load up the project no problem.

But will crash all over again the next time I login.

This is a horrid workaround but I was desperate as I needed to get my new Formac Studio up and working to duplicate some news reels for a client from VHS.

Has anybody got any ideas as to whats up here.

Many thanks in advance.

I run MacOSX 10.1.5 on a quicksilver 933 with 768mb


----------



## hypocampers (Jun 17, 2002)

Done some more work around the issue of iMovie crashing.

Importing and clipping/cropping/cutting etc seems to work without problems.  

Crashing starts when I add Title, fades and credits.

The results is always a crash when these have been added.

Whats the deal?, these issues just basically kill off iMovie as a movie editing tool, given these problems its useless.

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## hypocampers (Jun 18, 2002)

Somebody else must have these problems?

I made a test to see where in the project file things start to go wrong.

I used Bedit to make a copy of the text within the iMovie project file.

I made the standard movie clippings and saved the project, made another copy of the project file (using another name), exited and logged back in.  No problems.

Added a Title sequence, saved made another copy of the project (sequentially numbered so I am able to go back to a working copy), logged out an in again, no problem.

Added the Credits (rolling credits, block of text) and a fade,  made a copy,  logged out and in again.  Imovie unsuable, just blows up every time, I don't even have time to read the error message.

Cut and paste the previous contents of the project back into the project, erasing the old stuff and iMovie works again.

Has anybody got an iota of a clue as to whats going on.

This is iMovie running under OSX 10.1.5.


----------



## dsnyder (Jun 18, 2002)

You might get a response if you posted this in the OS X section of the forum, instead of the Classic section.  I think more people probably read that OS X section on a daily basis, and you are using OS X.


----------



## hypocampers (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought I was in the MacOSX & Software.


----------

